# Feeding slightly underweight mini mule weanlings



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, so my little mini mules are a little underweight. They are 7 months old now. It is cold here - usually below freezing, usually below 25f at night, but they are very fluffy and never act cold. They get free choice grass hay 24/7 (and a ration balancer) but apparently that is not enough.

I have, as I see it, two choices to give them more calories, not sure which would be better, as I'm new to mules:

1. Add some grass/alfalfa hay to their diet
2. Add a concentrate (Purina miniature horse feed)

Which would be better? My preference is the hay as it provides added warmth as well as calories and protein, but will it help them gain weight?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

What about some hay pellets soaked? A warm mash would get fluids in them, and would add calories


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I would give them free choice grass hay if that's at all possible- fermentation is what helps them heat their bodies. 

As far as feed, focus more on fats rather than grains. A hard feed such as Safe Choice Special Care would be great for them, as it's formulated more for ponies and minis - animals that have a lot of metabolic issues when fed like bigger horses. You can even throw in about 1/4 cup of corn oil (like Mazola) a day if they need more calories. 

I would also get yourself a good Vitamin E supplement, and some loose salt added to their feed to ensure they're drinking enough water.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Mulefeather - I mentioned both that they're getting 24/7 free choice grass hay already, and that I know they need hay to keep warm - They are drinking enough water. The Purina Miniature Horse feed is also formulated for miniature horses, and easier for me to get than the Safe Choice.

But, because of the need for warmth, I'd prefer to just change over some of their grass hay to the grass/alfalfa mix - it's pretty high in alfalfa (I'm pretty sure some bales are close to 90% alfalfa). I just thought maybe I'd read someplace that alfalfa wasn't a good choice for mules, but don't remember when/why.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^I don't see why alfalfa wouldn't be a good choice assuming you monitor their intake. I don't actually KNOW but I assume it's because donkeys, hence mules, tend to be easy keepers and you don't want to overdo it.

Hopefully someone who knows would chime in but that would be my route before adding feed. Not a fan of SafeChoice anyways.

What about worming, have they been checked by a vet? I find it surprising they are underweight at that age, again, usually easy keepers! You could blanket too if you thought it was necessary but doesn't sound that cold yet (only below freezing at night correct?)


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Last fecal, zero worms, should be getting my next kit in a week or two. I'm a little surprised they are a little underweight too, I think it's just the cold. It has been pretty consistently below freezing here the last few weeks, just a few days above. Gets pretty cold at night but with three equines in my small barn, it's usually pretty cozy there (20-30f, which is a lot cozier than outside!) They seem plenty warm enough. Red even sweats if the temp approaches 40f.

Since they otherwise seem very healthy, no vet yet, but if they don't put on weight with addition of calories, I'll arrange a visit. They're not actually skinny - in fact, they might not even be thin - they LOOK very fluffy, but if I delve deep beneath the fluff I can easily feel their ribs, spine, hip and shoulder.

I learned somewhere that young equines have a little more problem maintaining body heat, so they might just be burning more calories than the hay's providing, to keep themselves warm.


----------



## javi (Sep 12, 2010)

What about beet pulp?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

jmc said:


> Last fecal, zero worms, should be getting my next kit in a week or two. I'm a little surprised they are a little underweight too, I think it's just the cold. It has been pretty consistently below freezing here the last few weeks, just a few days above. Gets pretty cold at night but with three equines in my small barn, it's usually pretty cozy there (20-30f, which is a lot cozier than outside!) They seem plenty warm enough. Red even sweats if the temp approaches 40f.
> 
> Since they otherwise seem very healthy, no vet yet, but if they don't put on weight with addition of calories, I'll arrange a visit. They're not actually skinny - in fact, they might not even be thin - they LOOK very fluffy, but if I delve deep beneath the fluff I can easily feel their ribs, spine, hip and shoulder.
> 
> I learned somewhere that young equines have a little more problem maintaining body heat, so they might just be burning more calories than the hay's providing, to keep themselves warm.


Some worms can't be tested for..


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Winter is hard on equines. They do burn a lot of calories keeping warm. I'm a big fan of soaked beet pulp. It's a forage so you can't over feed it. I feed it to my 33 year old gelding who doesn't have enough teeth to make it on hay anymore at all. You can supplement a very large portion of their hay needs with it and I've also had success putting weight on 2 feed neglect cases with beetpulp. I add ricebran and their regular grain portion to the beet pulp. In the winter, I mix in some veggie oil. I would be careful increasing grain, especially in mini's. Founder can be a concern.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yes the forage mix of grass and alfalfa will help them gain weight.


----------

